# All of LG Sufferer in this forum have only uncontrollable gas?



## violetshard31 (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm sufferer with Leaky gas(Gas Incontinence).

I read a lot of post in this forum about LG. I think many LG Sufferer in this forum seem like only having uncontrollable gas.

If then, I think I have different type of LG. I have two types of gas, controllable gas and uncontrollable gas.

I can fart when i want to do. but sometimes(maybe 10+ times per a hour) my gas in bowl leak. it also has fkn smell

Does anyone have two types of gas like me?


----------



## gassy gas (Aug 23, 2014)

Nope... Same thing here. Farting is one thing. Leaky gas seems to be an entirely different beast altogether.


----------



## InvestigatorLG (Feb 23, 2016)

Yes same thing for me. I can have normal gas, hold it in or let it out normaly. Leaky gas is completely different, most of the time I don't feel it happening and sometimes i feel a small burning sensation in the anus when it's happening.

But a suggestion for you, if you see a doctor about this. I strongly suggest you to use the word gas incontinence to describe your symptoms. If not you may not be taken seriously enough to get some testing done. It took me couple of years and many doctors to realize that.


----------



## MedStudSuf (Mar 21, 2016)

When you say uncontrollable gas you mean that you cannot hold in or that you dont understand when the gas is leaking?


----------



## violetshard31 (Feb 4, 2016)

gassy gas said:


> Nope... Same thing here. Farting is one thing. Leaky gas seems to be an entirely different beast altogether.





InvestigatorLG said:


> Yes same thing for me. I can have normal gas, hold it in or let it out normaly. Leaky gas is completely different, most of the time I don't feel it happening and sometimes i feel a small burning sensation in the anus when it's happening.
> 
> But a suggestion for you, if you see a doctor about this. I strongly suggest you to use the word gas incontinence to describe your symptoms. If not you may not be taken seriously enough to get some testing done. It took me couple of years and many doctors to realize that.


Thx for your explanations and tips. I feel better cuz there are people here who have same symptom with me











MedStudSuf said:


> When you say uncontrollable gas you mean that you cannot hold in or that you dont understand when the gas is leaking?


Yes, I mean what you say in this post exactly. as you know, this is fkn gas









I can't know when it will leak but just can feel hot sensation and near people's doing after getting leak.

Also I cannot block the leak, despite doctor told my sphincter is normal.


----------

